# Tires...say goodbye Transforce AT's.



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Cooper AT3 XLT 275/70R18 or..
Falken Wildpeak AT 3W 275/65R18. Performance specs almost exact. $11 difference/tire in favor of Coops...both E rated
Can get Wildpeak AT's in non 3W in 70R18...however less performance ratings in ice/snow traction and ride comfort...by like 1 point rating.

Just splitting hairs??


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

fillman said:


> Cooper AT3 XLT 275/70R18 or..
> Falken Wildpeak AT 3W 275/65R18. Performance specs almost exact. $11 difference/tire in favor of Coops...both E rated
> Can get Wildpeak AT's in non 3W in 70R18...however less performance ratings in ice/snow traction and ride comfort...by like 1 point rating.
> 
> Just splitting hairs??


How long did it take to wear out the Transforce ATs? I'm counting down the kms over here.


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> How long did it take to wear out the Transforce ATs? I'm counting down the kms over here.


They have 3100 miles on them...just not impressed plowing them.... Driving and towing..no issues.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

fillman said:


> They have 3100 miles on them...just not impressed plowing them.... Driving and towing..no issues.


Yea, they are no bueno in the snow. Otherwise, they're alright.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yea, they are no bueno in the snow. Otherwise, they're alright.


I was really disappointed with mine. IIRC I got 20-25K out of them, by the time they were half worn they were hard as rocks and might as well have been slicks. Never again.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> I was really disappointed with mine. IIRC I got 20-25K out of them, by the time they were half worn they were hard as rocks and might as well have been slicks. Never again.


They came new with the truck so I'm going to ride them out. Put duratracs on the other 3500. Solid tire.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im heard good things about the winterforce tire so I bought some for my new truck. Cant give a mileage update but they are pretty awesome in snow and on ice so far.


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

i have wildpeaks on mine. i have about 30-35k on them and will be buying new for next winter. very good all around traction. my transforce i only got 24k on them


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Plowin Dodge said:


> i have wildpeaks on mine. i have about 30-35k on them and will be buying new for next winter. very good all around traction. my transforce i only got 24k on them


I went with wildpeaks 285 75R 18


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting how they last. I tried the Cooper AT3's and they did pretty good in snow, but they didn't last for crap. And at about half tread they sucked in snow. 

Got 27,000 out of my BFG's, warranty was 50,000. So by set 3 I should have a free set of tyres. The BFG's did quite well despite the rears being at the wear bars...but didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Cooper AT3 all terrain tires in the winter ? You must enjoy slip sliding around .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Cooper AT3 all terrain tires in the winter ? You must enjoy slip sliding around .


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a truck with the Falkens on them. Good initial report. Dunno on longevity. I have a truck with Wrangler all terrain adventure at’s and they are wearing fast (salt truck). Cooper AT3’s are not good.

I also experimented with Thunderer ranger AT/R studded on another truck. Too soon on longevity, traction is average. Price point is great. Had their MT’s on a dually and got 24k out of them.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have duratracs on my Chevy best thing i bought


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We've been running the Firestone x/t on a few trucks now. They seem to be holding up well, 2 trucks are on their 2nd season, on 1 ton duallys that plow and salt. They were priced fair, and perform better than the stock Michelin LTX A/T2.

If your willing to spend a few more $$, look at the Nitto Terra Grappler G2. Made by Toyo, but we've seen better wear from the Nittos.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@GMC Driver how much mileage season to season on the XT's?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Kvston said:


> @GMC Driver how much mileage season to season on the XT's?


These trucks do about 20K miles a year.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought my Ram 2500 in July 2015. I used the factory Firestone Transforce AT tires the first (2015/16) season, they sucked....worse tires I've ever used plowing! 

Before the 2016 hunting season (2016/17 winter) at about 11k miles, I put Goodyear Duratrac tires on it. Best mud/snow tire I've ever used. 
My first set on this truck (got about 48k miles) had balancing issues. Had to have them rebalanced at every 5k mile tire rotation. My current set has been a lot better so far. 

Just my $0.02, NYH1.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@NYH1 how many miles of that mileage has been with a plow or sander on?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

fillman said:


> Cooper AT3 XLT 275/70R18 or..
> Falken Wildpeak AT 3W 275/65R18. Performance specs almost exact. $11 difference/tire in favor of Coops...both E rated
> Can get Wildpeak AT's in non 3W in 70R18...however less performance ratings in ice/snow traction and ride comfort...by like 1 point rating.
> 
> Just splitting hairs??


Where are you getting the " Performance specs" from? I hope NOT from the tire maker. Those nubers they give for wear and traction are number each tire Co makes up. there is no standard to compare a BFG wear of 100 to a Cooper wear of 100.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kvston said:


> @NYH1 how many miles of that mileage has been with a plow or sander on?


I put about 11k miles on them before swapping them out. So one whole plow season. I don't keep track of how many miles I actually have the plow on so I really can't answer that accurately.

I should also mention that my son's friend's dad has a '16 Ram 2500 (6.4 gasser, 4x4). He doesn't plow but does travel a lot for work. He loves the Transforce AT tires.

NYH1.


----------



## Scoop'n (Nov 22, 2019)

Not trying to be a negative Nancy here, but, idk how people give raving reviews of Mud/AT tires for plowing. In my experience it just doesn't add up, yet you see everyone suggesting/praising Duratracs or some other All Terrain for their Winter abilities. When questioned on the claim you'll sometimes see people talk about the Duratracs being siped or having some snowflake symbol & how that's a big reason why they don't suck like others. In reality, there really isn't much siping on them, not when compared to a dedicated Winter Tire & that snowflake symbol really don't mean **** if you know how easy they are too aquire. Personally, even with appropriate ballast & the dedicated Winters I have, I find myself wishing i could run studded.. especially after a couple seasons of use while the tire still has half it's tread left..

It makes me wonder if people praising these tires for plowing have ever run an actual dedicated Winter Tire before or if they are just basing there Duratrac/All Terrains' performance against other All Terrains.

After using dedicated Winters, i for one, cant imagine running anything else while plowing. However it's always right there in the back of my mind, like an itch i need to scratch.. saying to myself, what if these Duratracs, Wild Peaks, etc, are indeed what everyone is claiming they are... it sure would be nice to run just one tire year round in the 35"sizing i want. The only All Terrain I've seen recently that i would have been somewhat confident purchasing for winter was the Cooper ATW, but I think it's already disco'd. I had the AT3's at one point before i bought Winters & those things cost me a damn quarter panel... & That was all while on level ground!!

Anyhow..
I'd be curious to hear what people are comparing these tires against in their experience.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Scoop'n said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy here, but, idk how people give raving reviews of Mud/AT tires for plowing. In my experience it just doesn't add up, yet you see everyone suggesting/praising Duratracs or some other All Terrain for their Winter abilities. When questioned on the claim you'll sometimes see people talk about the Duratracs being siped or having some snowflake symbol & how that's a big reason why they don't suck like others. In reality, there really isn't much siping on them, not when compared to a dedicated Winter Tire & that snowflake symbol really don't mean **** if you know how easy they are too aquire. Personally, even with appropriate ballast & the dedicated Winters I have, I find myself wishing i could run studded.. especially after a couple seasons of use while the tire still has half it's tread left..
> 
> It makes me wonder if people praising these tires for plowing have ever run an actual dedicated Winter Tire before or if they are just basing there Duratrac/All Terrains' performance against other All Terrains.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here is comparing all season or all terrains to a dedicated winter tire. A winter tire will always prove better. It's the hassle of having to swap them out every spring and fall that make them unappealing especially for those that have a fleet of trucks.

Im on my second set of duratracs on my 2017 F-350. They do perfectly fine in the winter. They wear kind of fast but I've never had a tire that doesn't. Pulling a trailer in the summer burns them up quick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Scoop'n said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy here, but, idk how people give raving reviews of Mud/AT tires for plowing. In my experience it just doesn't add up, yet you see everyone suggesting/praising Duratracs or some other All Terrain for their Winter abilities. When questioned on the claim you'll sometimes see people talk about the Duratracs being siped or having some snowflake symbol & how that's a big reason why they don't suck like others. In reality, there really isn't much siping on them, not when compared to a dedicated Winter Tire & that snowflake symbol really don't mean **** if you know how easy they are too aquire. Personally, even with appropriate ballast & the dedicated Winters I have, I find myself wishing i could run studded.. especially after a couple seasons of use while the tire still has half it's tread left..
> 
> It makes me wonder if people praising these tires for plowing have ever run an actual dedicated Winter Tire before or if they are just basing there Duratrac/All Terrains' performance against other All Terrains.
> 
> ...


Are Cooper M&S "dedicated" snow tyres?

I've run them and they are great. But BFGs are a close second.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Scoop'n said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy here, but, idk how people give raving reviews of Mud/AT tires for plowing. In my experience it just doesn't add up, yet you see everyone suggesting/praising Duratracs or some other All Terrain for their Winter abilities. When questioned on the claim you'll sometimes see people talk about the Duratracs being siped or having some snowflake symbol & how that's a big reason why they don't suck like others. In reality, there really isn't much siping on them, not when compared to a dedicated Winter Tire & that snowflake symbol really don't mean **** if you know how easy they are too aquire. Personally, even with appropriate ballast & the dedicated Winters I have, I find myself wishing i could run studded.. especially after a couple seasons of use while the tire still has half it's tread left..
> 
> It makes me wonder if people praising these tires for plowing have ever run an actual dedicated Winter Tire before or if they are just basing there Duratrac/All Terrains' performance against other All Terrains.
> 
> ...


I need a good tire that works all year long in dirt, gravel, mud, snow ect. Duratrac's are the best all round tire I've ever used. Since I've never had traction issues with the Duratrac's, I've never felt the need for a dedicated tire.

YMMV, NYH1.


----------



## Scoop'n (Nov 22, 2019)

Landgreen said:


> I don't think anyone here is comparing all season or all terrains to a dedicated winter tire.
> 
> Im on my second set of duratracs on my 2017 F-350. They do perfectly fine in the winter.


But that's just it my friend, people are. Ive seen at least once in this particular thread someone say Duratracs are the best tire ever. These are statements being made in response to someone debating tire choices on a site dedicated to plowing, if dedicated winter choices aren't automatically considered/compared within that context, idk what is.

These statements about duratracs in the winter arent just being said here, but all over the internet, especially on mall crawler Jeep forums, most likley by people who care more about how the tires look over their actual winter performance (i'm not saying this is you by any means).... which is the reason i believe they get promoted as an actual winter option as opposed to a All Terrain option being used in the winter, with obvious caveats.

For me personally, id love to be able to run a 35 year round, but i know it would just get me stuck in the drives i do...
& Maybe that's just it.. maybe they are legitimate for plowing in a commercial setting where super steep winding Ice coated drives & aren't common place. I just know what would happen with my setup if i tried to go with them.

Nokian Hakkas now have some larger sizes. They are on the list for next year for sure. My old man bought a set for his SUV & the thing is phenomenal compared to the original winters he had as they're using crushed glass or something like that in their compound.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Are Cooper M&S "dedicated" snow tyres?
> 
> I've run them and they are great. But BFGs are a close second.


Yes, the M&S are their dedicated winter option for LT. Basically the same thing as the Mastercraft MSR & the Hercules Avalance.

Blizzaks have an interesting technology they are using in their cuv/suv tires, similar to the Nokian's crushed glass tech, I'm not sure if they include it in the LT options though as it may just wear to quickly on anything heavier.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Scoop'n said:


> For me personally, id love to be able to run a 35 year round, but i know it would just get me stuck in the drives i do...
> & Maybe that's just it.. maybe they are legitimate for plowing in a commercial setting where* super steep winding Ice coated drives* & aren't common place. I just know what would happen with my setup if i tried to go with them.


There's your problem.

Depends on what the situation demands. There are guys that plow in 2wd most of the winter. Mostly flat parking lots that are salted often.

If Goodyear made Duratracs for tractors I'd probably have them instead of these.


----------



## Scoop'n (Nov 22, 2019)

Landgreen said:


> There's your problem.
> 
> Depends on what the situation demands. There are guys that plow in 2wd most of the winter. Mostly flat parking lots that are salted often.
> 
> ...


Damn.. Those must cost a pretty penny..

Have you seen the marketing videos for those tractor tires? Nokian goes all out with it.. they got super tunned tractors trying to break Guinness records on ice, etc, they really break the conventional advertising mold & turn it into a whole made for TV documentary.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Scoop'n said:


> Damn.. Those must cost a pretty penny..
> 
> Have you seen the marketing videos for those tractor tires? Nokian goes all out with it.. they got super tunned tractors trying to break Guinness records on ice, etc, they really break the conventional advertising mold & turn it into a whole made for TV documentary.


They're worth every penny.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you have 16" wheels these with studs are great winter tyres. I've have a set of 235/85/16 for my '97 F-350


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

cooper changed the compound of the at3 to make them last longer. they now suck in the snow. Im going back to general grabbers


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Kvston said:


> I have a truck with the Falkens on them. Good initial report. Dunno on longevity. I have a truck with Wrangler all terrain adventure at's and they are wearing fast (salt truck). Cooper AT3's are not good.
> 
> I also experimented with Thunderer ranger AT/R studded on another truck. Too soon on longevity, traction is average. Price point is great. Had their MT's on a dually and got 24k out of them.


update. The ranger at/r won't be recommended. studs on perimeter are useless when inflated to proper-not max-press.

Falkens have been good. Wearing well.

wranglers decent not great.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 16, 2010)

I like Turtles!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Update. Falkens have done well. Picked up some Yokohama AT/X which are awesome. Cooper snows are decent but wear fast with loads on.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Still rocking the Duratrac's. Prolly get another year out of the current set.

NYH1.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Scoop'n said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy here, but, idk how people give raving reviews of Mud/AT tires for plowing. In my experience it just doesn't add up, yet you see everyone suggesting/praising Duratracs or some other All Terrain for their Winter abilities. When questioned on the claim you'll sometimes see people talk about the Duratracs being siped or having some snowflake symbol & how that's a big reason why they don't suck like others. In reality, there really isn't much siping on them, not when compared to a dedicated Winter Tire & that snowflake symbol really don't mean **** if you know how easy they are too aquire. Personally, even with appropriate ballast & the dedicated Winters I have, I find myself wishing i could run studded.. especially after a couple seasons of use while the tire still has half it's tread left..
> 
> It makes me wonder if people praising these tires for plowing have ever run an actual dedicated Winter Tire before or if they are just basing there Duratrac/All Terrains' performance against other All Terrains.
> 
> ...


This season we ran:
1. Pirelli scorpion AT/R-Cummins 3500 dump/sander/XLS
2. FalKen WP 2500/wideout/polycaster
3. Yokohama AT/X 2500/XLS/Polycaster
4.Falken WP 2500/XV2
5. Cooper snows/2500/XV2/Steelcaster

Out of the pickups I drove them all. All around performance [wear/traction] was close but the ATX was best mix. Snows hooked up more but wore , much more. Pirellis are good but on a dually dump its not apples for apples. All are much better than stock tires. I have had duratrac experience on the same trucks. I’d take Falkens/ATX over them.

The question of snows/AT’s really is a question of how you use the truck. The one truck with snows for us is purely a snow rig in the winter. No miles except plowing. The rest are mixed and we like the longer lifespan of the AT’s.


----------

